# IxTJ - Stuck between ISTJ and INTJ



## DoubleEdged

I know that a lot of IxTJs out there are stuck in the middle of INTJ and ISTJ, myself included. So why not start a thread to see what we can classify as INTJ, ISTJ and the poor unable-to-be-classified-IxTJs.

I've always thought that I'm an ISTJ, except that I don't follow rules that much. Usually, but when I don't agree, I rebel a little. But everyone other quality of ISTJ, especially the ISTJ under stress and problems with socialising, I completely fit in.

The INTJ is the scientist. I've always been the intellect, and at first, I thought I was an INTJ. But INTJs tend to be more scientist-y.... let's just say I don't really tie in with them.

So I've classified myself an ISTJ. What about you?


----------



## lirulin

I'm not a scientist either, but I love reading about it. But I studied literature and linguistics.

The ISTJs I know can rebel against inefficient rules. It just seems that the default position is that it is not efficient to question rules that are working, even if not maximised, but only to reject the ones that are obviously flawed. When it ain't broke, don't fix it. The stereotype that ISTJs just follow blindly overstates the case - they are capable of questioning, but don't do it so much for the hell of it. A lot of INTJs don't necessarily even know what the rules are in the first place - when it comes to the unstated ones - so we question more automatically, and the more instinctive reaction is to ask why whereas ISTJs seem more focussed on accomplishing things first when they know enough to be going on with. We'll have more long-term goals because we need them conceptually to figure out the steps - ISTJs seem to _focus_ more on easily obtainable, rational, sensible objectives that they can do something about _now_ - although there can be an awareness of a bigger goal too, of course. ISTJs seem more _aware_ of rules in their environment that aren't explicit to us, more able to remember each one without having to relate it to a system, and more likely almost to organise and categorise information as rules.

Have you looked at the cognitive functions at all? Ni and Si are pretty different.


----------



## Komplex

Seems like there's more of us then I thought, so I've created a group. I invite you to IXTJ - clicky


----------



## error

I'm an ISTP/INTP who is seems to score pretty fifty fifty between the two.


----------



## kittychris07

Well, I get pissed off and disobey rules too sometimes, and I am ISXJ for sure. 

I think you should try reading about Ni and Si to determine which fits you more. If you are still confused, you can hop over to the ISTJ forum and ask some of the people why they typed themselves the way they did. There are a few who consider themselves IXTJ-ish.


----------



## Spectrum

You should research cognitive functions rather than using stereotypes and titles to determine which category you belong to. The question is whether you are an Si dominant or an Ni dominant since you know that you are a T.


----------



## devoid

Don't ever try to judge your personality type based off the PC description. It has almost nothing to do with it.

The difference you're struggling with is a simple one: Sensing or iNtuiting. Do you sense things around you as they are, or do you constantly put things together in order to find all the possible outcomes?

For a better test on cognitive functions (sensing vs. intuiting) try this:
http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/204-function-analysis-test.html


----------



## AliciaM

*Maybe.....*

Ever since I have found out about MBTI, I have actually been much more happy. Before, I thought that I was alone and no one thought like me. That no one was capable of thinking, and that the problem was my just being psychotic.

Nevertheless, as I thought about it and took the test again, I get ISTJ as opposed to previous INTJ result (Which is majority of the time result).

There is no doubt that I have both characteristics, but it is still hard to put a book definition to it.
I do NOT play by the rules. 
Moreover, in general, more INTJ things apply to me than ISTJ things.
However, why can't there be an IXTJ?

I do think that there really is no true INTJ, because of how we act. I do not know any other INTJs, but for me at least, I can blend into society whenever I want, get information I need/want, and then I leave. I feel as if (know that) I do it, and that is just my strategy. There is not any other way I know.

Villainous manipulative INTJ or not.

I like to learn many things, but only if worth my time...
Languages, strategies, computer skills, physical tasks, psychological stuff, almost everything.


I am not sure that this is the type of response you arre looking for, and I would to go into more depth if needed.
Just ask and specify what you are after.


----------



## KayLitvin

AliciaM said:


> Ever since I have found out about MBTI, I have actually been much more happy. Before, I thought that I was alone and no one thought like me. That no one was capable of thinking, and that the problem was my just being psychotic.
> 
> Nevertheless, as I thought about it and took the test again, I get ISTJ as opposed to previous INTJ result (Which is majority of the time result).
> 
> There is no doubt that I have both characteristics, but it is still hard to put a book definition to it.
> I do NOT play by the rules.
> Moreover, in general, more INTJ things apply to me than ISTJ things.
> However, why can't there be an IXTJ?
> 
> I do think that there really is no true INTJ, because of how we act. I do not know any other INTJs, but for me at least, I can blend into society whenever I want, get information I need/want, and then I leave. I feel as if (know that) I do it, and that is just my strategy. There is not any other way I know.
> 
> Villainous manipulative INTJ or not.
> 
> I like to learn many things, but only if worth my time...
> Languages, strategies, computer skills, physical tasks, psychological stuff, almost everything.
> 
> I am not sure that this is the type of response you arre looking for, and I would to go into more depth if needed.
> Just ask and specify what you are after.


Yeah, me too. Now I know it's more a matter of perspectives. And that everybody has the bad and the good within. We all have a place and we are all needed in different scenarios.

(Crashed here because I'm stuck between ISTJ and INTJ too).


----------



## Xarryxary

I always seen myself as an Istj when I did the test and I started to search a little on others mbti, as I found that I relate a little more to the Intj type so I took another test that showed me that I was an Istj even though I mostly relate to this personality and there was a lot of thing that full istj's liked but not me, at the end I tried to search if you could be an ixtj or not but I sadly found no result so if some of you guys could help me maybe found my mbti or tell if being both is possible


----------

